# My New Website: ShuTTerNuTTer Monochrome Photography



## havovubu (Mar 9, 2004)

Just got my new website up and running and starting to populate it with pictures. This is the tedious bit as i have thousands of pics spanning over 30 years or so.

Anyway constructive comments are particularly welcome.

http://www.shutternutter.com


----------

